# Looking for a simple answer... receiver to EP2500



## krazykid (Dec 5, 2008)

I searched for answers for a while and nobody seems to agree. How should one use a EP2500 amp with a reciever. 

I understand the my reciever, Onkyo TX-SR805 has line level preamp out puts through RCA female connectors. Being a line level RCA outputs, these are unballanced correct? Therefor you need to stay unballanced, and should go with an RCA to UNballanced TS 1/4" connector. Am I correct? something like this??? http://www.ramelectronics.net/music-sound/cables-and-accessories/instrument-cables/instrument-cable-ga5m/prodGA5M.html

I was told by a pro-audio guy that I work with that I will need to go with a RCA to transformer to ballanced XLR? And that it isnt a good idea to just bridge the pins on a XLR to make it unballanced.

With this amp do you need to put an Art Clean Box in between the reciever and amp?

What is the simple answer for me and anyone else who wants to power a speaker with an EP2500 with a reciever pre-out?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

*Re: looking for a simple answer... reciever to EP2500*

You can send the EP2500 an unbalanced signal. Does it have 1/4" inputs, though? If not, you can use a RCA to XLR connector (which will make it balanced). 

You can use a transformer if you want, but it's not necessary. If you are going for a very long run from receiver to EP2500, there might be some benefit by going balanced with a device like the Clean Box. If your run is short, I think you'll be fine with using the unbalanced connection. Even if the run is long, I'd try the unbalanced connection first and see if you get any noise. 

Good luck.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: looking for a simple answer... reciever to EP2500*

I found that useing a promatch switch like a art cleanbox or a rolls mb15 not only balances the signal but corrects the output voltage of the pre out. My level increased dramatically once these were in place. I would use them if you can but it is not necessary.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: looking for a simple answer... reciever to EP2500*

*The simple answer is* for the EP2500, Behringer recommends running an unbalanced signal through the 1/4" TRS inputs with an unbalanced 1/4" TS plug or through the XLR inputs with the 1 and 3 pins bridged on a XLR connector. The input impedence drops by half as a result and no ART Cleanbox is needed. With a short run (under 5 meters) an unbalanced connection should be acceptable.

So you will need either of one of these types of connectors:

RCA male to 1/4" TS male unbalanced
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/CPR202/
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/MSLCM2/

RCA male to XLR male unbalanced
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/XRM305/
http://www.infinitecables.com/av_xlr-rca.html


----------



## krazykid (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: looking for a simple answer... reciever to EP2500*

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/CPR103

This is all I need for what I am doing.

Thanks for the answers. I will reply back to this with how I made out when i get everything built.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: looking for a simple answer... reciever to EP2500*



Otto said:


> You can send the EP2500 an unbalanced signal. Does it have 1/4" inputs, though? If not, you can use a RCA to XLR connector (which will make it balanced).


That won't make the signal balanced. The only way to convert an unbalanced signal to balanced is with a transformer, or pass it through a piece of gear with balanced outputs.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm now using a Samson S-convert in between my Anti Mode 8033 and my 2500 bridged to a sealed Maelstrom. RCA from the 8033 to the Samson than XLR to the 2500 with great results. My yamaha reciever's voltage output must be terrible as I had the gain on the 2500 up almost all the way before and couldn't get near the depth and output after inserting the Samson.


----------



## krazykid (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok,so I might need to add a bump box (Samson S-convert) to change my line levels. 
How about a subsonic filter? any suggestions on a good one?


----------

